# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Nguyên nhân không nên so sánh với công việc của người khác

## thanhcuc

Nhờ có những phương tiện truyền thông xã hội, hàng ngày chúng ta cũng có thể bắt gặp hàng ngàn trạng thái sẻ chia những khoảnh khắc đẹp, những thành công xuất sắc của bằng hữu, người quen và thật thoải mái và tự nhiên điều ấy dẫn đến việc bạn đối chiếu bản thân chính mình với họ. Trong số đông các tình huống, việc liên tục so sánh chính bản thân mình, nhất là công danh của bạn với người khác là một trong những thói quen có hại. Dưới đây là những lý do bạn nên vô hiệu hóa nó, hãy cùng xem thêm nhé!

*Bạn không biết được phía đằng sau “cánh cửa” công việc của họ*

Có khả năng trong số những người bạn của bạn có ngành việc làm khá tuyệt hảo và họ hay đăng bài về những đặc quyền và cơ hội hấp dẫn của họ. Các điều ấy có thể đủ để khiến bạn ghen tị nhưng đừng như vậy - mọi thứ rất có khả năng trông hoàn chỉnh nhưng bạn không bao giờ thực sự biết những điều đang ở trong những công việc mà họ không kể đến. Bất kì ngành nghề nào thì cũng có các gian truân, khiến họ băn khoăn lo lắng, khiếp sợ và họ không hề nói về những điều đó bởi họ không mong muốn bị đánh giá và nhận định là thiếu khả năng, không chỉ có vậy đề cập đến những gian nan không cuốn hút bằng việc nói đến các điều mê hoặc. Nếu đối chiếu chính bản thân mình với cùng một công việc không theo một cách tuyệt vời như vẻ bề ngoài của nó, đó chỉ là một hành vi gây tiêu tốn lãng phí năng lượng.

>>> Xem thêm: Tăng thêm nhiều cơ hội tìm việc hot và cuốn hút hơn ngay tại *[replacer_a]*, tại đây chắc là các bạn sẽ tìm kiếm được nhiều thông tin ngành việc làm mong ước, ứng tuyển nhanh và rất tiện lợi. Truy cập và dùng ngay lập tức!


*Hai người làm ngành việc làm khác nhau*

Bạn vừa nghe tin tức rằng một người bạn vừa trở thành cấp trên cho một công ty có tên tuổi. Thay cho tự hào, bạn lập tức có cảm giác ghen tị bởi có lẽ họ đã kiếm được nhiều tiền và ước rằng tôi cũng dành được một ngành nghề “siêu ấn tượng” như họ. Tuy nhiên hãy biết rằng, bạn thậm chí là không làm một ngành nghề giống họ và cũng chưa bao giờ muốn thao tác làm việc trong nghành nghề dịch vụ chính họ. Đối chiếu bản thân với người khác là một trong chuyện nhưng làm như thế khi kẻ địch có bối cảnh hay ngành thậm chí là không liên quan chỉ là một sự tiêu tốn lãng phí thời giờ.

Bên cạnh đó, hãy tìm kiếm mọi người có ảnh hưởng hay là các chuyên gia thành đạt trong nghành nghề của bạn - người thực sự thúc đẩy và truyền cảm hứng cho bạn - để học hỏi nhằm mục tiêu dành được thành công xuất sắc tương tự. Việc so sánh “táo” và “cam” trọn vẹn không mang tính xây cất.

*Làm giảm sự thoải mái tự tin của bạn*

Luôn nghĩ rằng ngành việc làm của người khác tốt hơn của bạn rất nhiều không chỉ là khiến cho bạn cảm giác giận dữ với công việc bây giờ của chính bạn mà nó còn làm cho bạn cảm thấy xấu đi về các lựa chọn cá nhân dẫn bạn đến ngành việc làm đó. Kiểu suy nghĩ này có thể làm giảm sự thoải mái tự tin và gây trộn lẫn công danh và sự nghiệp của bạn. Nếu chính bạn hài lòng hay ít nhất là ổn định với ngành nghề trước đó thì bây giờ các bạn sẽ ban đầu nhận biết tất tần tật những khía cạnh tiêu cực - điều mà trước đây bạn không cảnh báo đến. Bạn bước đầu so sánh lịch trình của chính bản thân mình, quản lý, trách nhiệm, độc quyền và tất cả những thứ nhỏ nhặt khác.

*So sánh không giúp bạn thành công*

Với cùng một liều lượng nhỏ, lòng tin đối đầu rất có thể tạo động lực thúc đẩy bạn làm tốt hơn và chăm chỉ hơn -hai phẩm chất có khả năng dẫn đến thành công xuất sắc. Nhưng không ít độ cạnh tranh và so sánh thì trái lại, nó khiến cho bạn cảm thấy tồi tệ về bản thân mình. Nếu như bạn thích công danh của mình trở nên thú vị hoặc hứa hẹn hơn, bạn phải tập trung vào bản thân chính mình. Tập trung vào người khác là không bao giờ là vấn đề giúp cho bạn đã có được thành công xuất sắc.

*Không chú ý vào ngành việc làm của mình*

Ngoài việc khiến bạn phải tâm lý lại đưa ra quyết định nghề nghiệp đã từng đưa ra thì việc so sánh công danh và sự nghiệp với những người khác cũng khiến bạn mất tập trung vào công việc. Thay vào đó cố gắng tập trung vào những góc nhìn một cách tích cực của ngành việc làm hay lưu ý đến list danh sách việc cần làm, thì bạn đang lãng phí thời gian để tâm lý về điều tuyệt hảo mà người khác đang khiến tại thời điểm đó. Theo một cách tuyệt vời cho họ nhưng không giành cho bạn khi bạn phải nói với quản lý rằng không hoàn thành nhiệm vụ đúng thời hạn. Đừng để sự gato cản trở con đường phát triển của bạn nhé.

----------

